# Should We Have A Strap Thread



## mcb2007

We all change straps sometimes not for the better , what do you think of this . The 90 case is chunky so a chunky strap . E cut 22mm 26mm width . Any way I like it.




























Comment welcome be as brutal as you can


----------



## luckywatch

Is it home made?


----------



## mcb2007

Hahaha you kill me home made ,


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Hahaha you kill me home made ,


I think you got a good thread going here. Just my area of expertise. :yahoo: I got my eye on this at the moment 301101420703

thought I might try one on a Amphibia SE.


----------



## mcb2007

I like the look of that ,what colour you thinking black n red.

I might weave one this afternoon


----------



## luckywatch

Black n red for the red second hand models but I also really like the all green.


----------



## mcb2007

Put some pics up Scott get the ball rolling , only me and you interested


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> We all change straps sometimes not for the better , what do you think of this . The 90 case is chunky so a chunky strap . E cut 22mm 26mm width . Any way I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment welcome be as brutal as you can


Looks good to me. I've notched down 20mm and 22mm straps for the 18mm 420s but not done so with bigger straps for the 22mm case types.....damn you now got me thinking....


----------



## Jessincka

As brought to my attention by by Trigger here and elsewhere really like these Darlena rustic leather straps, Although only "un-interfered" with 22mm on the 90 amphibian;



















Do I need to go bigger!!?


----------



## luckywatch

That looks good as it is. :yes:


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> That looks good as it is. :yes:


Yup I think so too, the 22mm straps look fine on a 22m lug. Its the 18mm case types that need a fiddle. One of the reasons NATOs suit them, gulp, as they are not tapered.

Have notched down some 22mm and 20mm Darlenas for the 420 cases, as obviously I've disposed of all my NATOs.....

J


----------



## mcb2007

That looks good on the Darlena , thought about getting one but went daft and tried the big mother instead


----------



## luckywatch

This one came of the bay. It tapers away from the lugs and has that â€˜Fliegerâ€™ look. Not proper screws but when itâ€™s on it looks the part. Quite thick leather and the tan suits the Vostok. This is a Komandirskie KGB model auto.





































I love the back on this double headed Russian eagle.


----------



## luckywatch

Someone on WUS gave me the idea for this one. Cheap even with the postage from the states but lovely to wear and suits the watch.


----------



## chris.ph

this is pavels picture of the watchstrap he made me for my zlatoust


----------



## mcb2007

Watchgecko have this with 40% off now Â£10.80 also in black 20 and24mm


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> this is pavels picture of the watchstrap he made me for my zlatoust


Thats is good. I have 2 of his straps. Proper screw in studs. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Watchgecko have this with 40% off now Â£10.80 also in black 20 and24mm
> 
> You wont go far wrong with his stuff.


----------



## luckywatch

This one came with the watch but someone had notched it to an 18mm. Done a pretty good job as well.


----------



## mcb2007

Just a couple










20mm cut down










110 off the NATO as advised , looks brown but black ,prob be better on a brown with the blue face


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> Watchgecko have this with 40% off now Â£10.80 also in black


Nice find, they appear to be the same straps as "Darlena Rustic", and with the discount seem a steal. Topping up I think although I do like some variation in straps, these are nice.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Just a couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm cut down
> 
> I do like that 20 cut down.
> 
> 110 off the NATO as advised , looks brown but black ,prob be better on a brown with the blue face


----------



## luckywatch

Last one before the 710 stabs me.  This is an 18mm Pav on the Raketa big zero but I think it would suit some of the Komandirskies. It has proper screws and came with 2 sets. I put the shiny set in to match the case.


----------



## mcb2007

Nice quality strap on the big zero


----------



## chris.ph

thats a pav strap mate, better known on here as miterant, he does sell them on here or you can pm him with your own spec and he will custom build the strap for you 

have a look in the sales section

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=89055


----------



## mcb2007

Good stuff chris , it's a lesson in how to double the value of a vostok lol


----------



## Jessincka

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watchgecko have this with 40% off now Â£10.80 also in black
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find, they appear to be the same straps as "Darlena Rustic", and with the discount seem a steal. Topping up I think although I do like some variation in straps, these are nice.
Click to expand...

Bought some of the watchgecko straps they are almost the same as the Darlena Rustics sold elsewhere and mentioned here before. Not quite as nice up close but with the 40% off obviously considerably cheaper. I notice his sale is now over and they are back to same price as the Darlenas from say WestonStraps.

The Darlena versions are definitely nicer.


----------



## luckywatch

Arrived today from Draygo and I am well pleased with it. Cheers Dave. :thumbup: It's the SE 100 case that was on the standard issue meranom black Nato and now on the 'Bob' leather.














































Probably only fair I warn you all now that I ordered a Russian Paratroopers shirt from Moscow last night.


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Arrived today from Draygo and I am well pleased with it. Cheers Dave. :thumbup: It's the SE 100 case that was on the standard issue meranom black Nato and now on the 'Bob' leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably only fair I warn you all now that I ordered a Russian Paratroopers shirt from Moscow last night.


Strap looks good with the watch. Hold tongue on shirt.


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watchgecko have this with 40% off now Â£10.80 also in black
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find, they appear to be the same straps as "Darlena Rustic", and with the discount seem a steal. Topping up I think although I do like some variation in straps, these are nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bought some of the watchgecko straps they are almost the same as the Darlena Rustics sold elsewhere and mentioned here before. Not quite as nice up close but with the 40% off obviously considerably cheaper. I notice his sale is now over and they are back to same price as the Darlenas from say WestonStraps.
> 
> The Darlena versions are definitely nicer.
Click to expand...

Mine arrived today it's ok but I think the Darlena would prob be better quality wise ,

Did you buy the tan or black , the tan is very light


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> Mine arrived today it's ok but I think the Darlena would prob be better quality wise ,
> 
> Did you buy the tan or black , the tan is very light


Bought one of each. They are not as nice as the Darlena. My tan is marginally lighter colour than the Darlena but its not as well made and doesn't have the nicer patination that the Darlena does. All in all just not as nice, close but not quite there.

Happy I didn't buy more/pay full whack for them. although in my head I'm blaming you for having bought them at all.... :tongue2:

J


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine arrived today it's ok but I think the Darlena would prob be better quality wise ,
> 
> Did you buy the tan or black , the tan is very light
> 
> 
> 
> Bought one of each. They are not as nice as the Darlena. My tan is marginally lighter colour than the Darlena but its not as well made and doesn't have the nicer patination that the Darlena does. All in all just not as nice, close but not quite there.
> 
> Happy I didn't buy more/pay full whack for them. although in my head I'm blaming you for having bought them at all.... :tongue2:
> 
> J
Click to expand...

I can only apologise for that


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Arrived today from Draygo and I am well pleased with it. Cheers Dave. :thumbup: It's the SE 100 case that was on the standard issue meranom black Nato and now on the 'Bob' leather.


Looks great. Can I have it back, please.


----------



## mcb2007

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived today from Draygo and I am well pleased with it. Cheers Dave. :thumbup: It's the SE 100 case that was on the standard issue meranom black Nato and now on the 'Bob' leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. Can I have it back, please.
Click to expand...

I was to slow in the sales or I'd have had that


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived today from Draygo and I am well pleased with it. Cheers Dave. :thumbup: It's the SE 100 case that was on the standard issue meranom black Nato and now on the 'Bob' leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. Can I have it back, please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Draygo

msl:


----------



## Drum2000

Yes! I know where one is available!

 
​


----------



## luckywatch

Been looking around for ages to find a cheap authentic strap that suits Komandirskie and I found this, at last, today. I got one that came supplied on a small Vostok and have been after a supply.

I have ordered 2 delivered for Â£6.18 from the Ukraine. They come with a metal keeper and a stud that looks the part. IMO. One piece leather, so you get the benefit of the NATO like when a spring bar goes ping. Check the item nunber for the bay and there are about 8 pages of cheap straps. 261391495465

Here are a couple of my own pics.


----------



## chris.ph

cheers scott, i have just ordered a couple :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

sh'''ing hell scott youve just cost me a fortune, a small one but a fortune :tongue2: :tongue2:

i like this one


----------



## luckywatch

I had me eye on that one. Let us know what its like when it arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

I got this back from wookie today and have put it on a Perlon from RLT.



















The only down side of a one piece is you canâ€™t see the back and this has a lovely back.


----------



## mcb2007

On the Darlena lookalike strap ,


----------



## luckywatch

That is looking good...... :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

my grey bund has arrived form the ukraine, so mail is still getting out


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> my grey bund has arrived form the ukraine, so mail is still getting out


 Nice one Chris but we need to see it with the watch fitted. :yes: That will involve you taking the picture.


----------



## chris.ph

i havent decided which one to chuck it on yet :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Arrived today from the Ukraine, very fast, 2 delivered for Â£6.18. Just switched one to a KGB. I think these straps really suit the Komandirskie.


----------



## chris.ph

chucked the bund on this, imo it looks good :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> chucked the bund on this, imo it looks good :thumbup:


Uncanny, last night I thought if I had one of those it would look good on a grey bund. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

oh my god im on the same wavelength as scott, thats my taste in shirts out of the window :wallbash: :wallbash: :tongue2: :tongue2: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> oh my god im on the same wavelength as scott, thats my taste in shirts out of the window :wallbash: :wallbash: :tongue2: :tongue2: :thumbup:


Uncanny, just pictured you in a new shirt.


----------



## Lampoc

Chris, what length is that bund? I've got pretty big wrists and normal ones don't fit properly.


----------



## chris.ph

It was long enough for my 8 and a half in wrists but i did have to put a new hole in as whoever put the originals in put them to far up the strap, there was nearly an inch and a half between the end of the strap and the start of the wholes.

That picture is the spit of my nephew, my namesake Christopher lol


----------



## chris.ph

my delivery of three new straps arrived today



ive de-natoed a few watches so it will keep the purists :tongue2: happy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

You have seen the light. :thumbup: Whats the metal job like?


----------



## chris.ph

check your emails mate :thumbup:


----------



## squareleg

"Should we have a strap thread"? Yes, please. Great idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> my delivery of three new straps arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ive de-natoed a few watches so it will keep the purists :tongue2: happy :thumbup: :thumbup:


What's the quality like , is that the leather for Â£1.19 .they look pretty good on the watch


----------



## chris.ph

Its not to bad,its definitely not up to miterants standard but would you put a 30quid strap on 15quids worth of watch lol, it is Imo worth more than what i paid for it. The metal one is bloody good value as well.


----------



## Drum2000

Do Not Look In The Sales Posts. Do Not Look In The Sales Posts. Do Not Look In The Sales Posts.


----------



## mcb2007

Ok I won't look


----------



## mcb2007

9.24.010 Hypnotism unlawful.

It is unlawful for any hypnotist or mesmerist, or other person, to exhibit or display, or permit to be exhibited or displayed, any subject of any hypnotist or mesmerist, or any person while under the influence of or alleged influence of hypnotism or mesmerism, in any window or public place outside of the hall or theater where such hypnotist or mesmerist is giving his entertainment or exhibition.


----------



## Drum2000

mcb2007 said:


> 9.24.010 Hypnotism unlawful.
> 
> It is unlawful for any hypnotist or mesmerist, or other person, to exhibit or display, or permit to be exhibited or displayed, any subject of any hypnotist or mesmerist, or any person while under the influence of or alleged influence of hypnotism or mesmerism, in any window or public place outside of the hall or theater where such hypnotist or mesmerist is giving his entertainment or exhibition.


It Never Happened. It Never Happened. It Never Happened. It Never Happened...


----------



## mcb2007

Drum2000 said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.24.010 Hypnotism unlawful.
> 
> It is unlawful for any hypnotist or mesmerist, or other person, to exhibit or display, or permit to be exhibited or displayed, any subject of any hypnotist or mesmerist, or any person while under the influence of or alleged influence of hypnotism or mesmerism, in any window or public place outside of the hall or theater where such hypnotist or mesmerist is giving his entertainment or exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> It Never Happened. It Never Happened. It Never Happened. It Never Happened... [IMG alt="smiles_115.gif"]http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m134/drum2000/smiles_115.gif[/IMG]
Click to expand...

What what ?


----------



## mcb2007

My first Pav strap , not happy the way it looks now its scuffed to fkry off case of watch. What do you stain it with or would it look worse. Not had a problem with my cheap ones but this was soooooo tight .


----------



## chris.ph

i think it looks good like that :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> i think it looks good like that :thumbup:


Honest


----------



## chris.ph

honest, the wear adds character to it :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Itâ€™s possible the strap doesnâ€™t fit the watch and if you canâ€™t live with it change it.

I would rub some Neatâ€™s-foot oil into it or another leather conditioner and give it a chance to wear in and you to bond with it.


----------



## Peacefrog

I have the above watch incoming.

I am after a nice waterproof strap. Non plastic. It needs to be waterproof due to me going sea kayaking.

I have seen this strap but can't find it in an 18mm.

Any suggestions?










Thanks.


----------



## Lampoc

Peacefrog said:


> http://i926.photobuc...zps48504bfe.jpg
> 
> I have the above watch incoming.
> 
> I am after a nice waterproof strap. Non plastic. It needs to be waterproof due to me going sea kayaking.
> 
> I have seen this strap but can't find it in an 18mm.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


Look up "Darlena waterproof" on ebay or give these guys a try: http://www.watch-ban...watchstrap.html Probably one of the best strap selections I've ever found - nobody else in the world had an XL 18mm waterproof blue leather strap when I was searchng!


----------



## luckywatch

Peacefrog said:


> http://i926.photobuc...zps48504bfe.jpg
> 
> I have the above watch incoming.
> 
> I am after a nice waterproof strap. Non plastic. It needs to be waterproof due to me going sea kayaking.
> 
> I have seen this strap but can't find it in an 18mm.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> http://i926.photobuc...zpsfbab9c32.jpg
> 
> Thanks.


 They dont make that in an 18. You could get a 20 and trim it. Have a look at this 281224686833 

Try this shop on the bay 331042830951 they got some nice Hadley Roma and Hirsch 331101936706

Only problem with the Hirsch is they cost as much as the watch sometimes. :yes:


----------



## Peacefrog

luckywatch said:


> Peacefrog said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i926.photobuc...zps48504bfe.jpg
> 
> I have the above watch incoming.
> 
> I am after a nice waterproof strap. Non plastic. It needs to be waterproof due to me going sea kayaking.
> 
> I have seen this strap but can't find it in an 18mm.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> http://i926.photobuc...zpsfbab9c32.jpg
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> They dont make that in an 18. You could get a 20 and trim it. Have a look at this 281224686833
> 
> Try this shop on the bay 331042830951 they got some nice Hadley Roma and Hirsch 331101936706
> 
> Only problem with the Hirsch is they cost as much as the watch sometimes. :yes:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it.

Not worried about the cost of the Hirsch so long as it does the job. The watch is a keeper which will be getting a lot of use.

Thanks


----------



## Peacefrog

Lampoc said:


> Peacefrog said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i926.photobuc...zps48504bfe.jpg
> 
> I have the above watch incoming.
> 
> I am after a nice waterproof strap. Non plastic. It needs to be waterproof due to me going sea kayaking.
> 
> I have seen this strap but can't find it in an 18mm.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Look up "Darlena waterproof" on ebay or give these guys a try: http://www.watch-ban...watchstrap.html Probably one of the best strap selections I've ever found - nobody else in the world had an XL 18mm waterproof blue leather strap when I was searchng!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the website details etc etc.

It has now given me a lot of different choices.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Caller.

Thought I'd put this one here, its the strap I ordered for my Seagull 1963 re-issue. Got it from Toshi straps and I've had to wait a few weeks for it to arrive. Its called 'Plum' on his website - a variation on burgundy to me! As I haven't yet graduated to the art of changing a strap, it'll be fitted on Monday or Tuesday. For me, it's the right choice for this watch and I'm looking forward to seeing it on my wrist! Excuse ahem, some mess on the table!


----------



## luckywatch

Caller said:


> Thought I'd put this one here, its the strap I ordered for my Seagull 1963 re-issue. Got it from Toshi straps and I've had to wait a few weeks for it to arrive. Its called 'Plum' on his website - a variation on burgundy to me! As I haven't yet graduated to the art of changing a strap, it'll be fitted on Monday or Tuesday. For me, it's the right choice for this watch and I'm looking forward to seeing it on my wrist! Excuse ahem, some mess on the table!


Looking forward to some pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## it'salivejim

OK, I'm going to join in here and ask what people think I should put on this:



















The bracelet is slightly too big so I'm thinking some kind of leather, but then another bracelet would be nice :dntknw:


----------



## Lampoc

That's the original Poljot bracelet (I got the same one on my Okeah) so I say leave it on that. Dull, I know.


----------



## luckywatch

I got two for you seeing as I am not paying for them.


----------



## Draygo

it said:


> OK, I'm going to join in here and ask what people think I should put on this:
> 
> The bracelet is slightly too big so I'm thinking some kind of leather, but then another bracelet would be nice :dntknw:


What about a Di Modell Jumbo? Nice and thick at the lugs, thin at the buckle. Nicely beefs up the 18mm lug IMHO. I know mine's dark blue, but you'll get the idea:










Lampoc's right of course that yours is the original bracelet. I like the bracelet, but have never felt comfortable with the wider-than-lug strap on this case - the abrupt angle between the wider bracelet and the point created by the narrowing of the case at the lugs seems jarring to my eyes. Just MHO, natch.

I posted few strap options on my recent Okeah thread - might give you an idea of mesh and modern oyster type bracelet on a similar case...


----------



## it'salivejim

Lampoc said:


> That's the original Poljot bracelet (I got the same one on my Okeah) so I say leave it on that. Dull, I know.


I want to but it's too bloody big â€" by about 2 clasp holes 

And I thought about a Jumbo. Or what about this RIOS?:










I'm thinking tan would go with the blue dial, and I don't mind the lug/strap width differential. However, a lumpy might look good, too. :wallbash:


----------



## Lampoc

it said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the original Poljot bracelet (I got the same one on my Okeah) so I say leave it on that. Dull, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to but it's too bloody big â€" by about 2 clasp holes
Click to expand...

 Erm.. remove a link or two?


----------



## it'salivejim

Lampoc said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the original Poljot bracelet (I got the same one on my Okeah) so I say leave it on that. Dull, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to but it's too bloody big â€" by about 2 clasp holes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erm.. remove a link or two?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I would, except there doesn't seem to be any way of removing links? It seems to be one continuous chain â€" no pins or screws that I can see â€" hence the extra long clasp with about 10 adjustment holes I suppose :shock:


----------



## Peacefrog

luckywatch said:


> Peacefrog said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i926.photobuc...zps48504bfe.jpg
> 
> I have the above watch incoming.
> 
> I am after a nice waterproof strap. Non plastic. It needs to be waterproof due to me going sea kayaking.
> 
> I have seen this strap but can't find it in an 18mm.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> http://i926.photobuc...zpsfbab9c32.jpg
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> They dont make that in an 18. You could get a 20 and trim it. Have a look at this 281224686833
> 
> Try this shop on the bay 331042830951 they got some nice Hadley Roma and Hirsch 331101936706
> 
> Only problem with the Hirsch is they cost as much as the watch sometimes. :yes:
Click to expand...

I would just like to say a big thank you to both "lucky watch" and " Lompoc" for there advice on straps and the links they have sent me.

Current thinking is I am going to go for;










Obviously this may change when the Suba Dude arrives.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Lampoc

it said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the original Poljot bracelet (I got the same one on my Okeah) so I say leave it on that. Dull, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to but it's too bloody big â€" by about 2 clasp holes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erm.. remove a link or two?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I would, except there doesn't seem to be any way of removing links? It seems to be one continuous chain â€" no pins or screws that I can see â€" hence the extra long clasp with about 10 adjustment holes I suppose :shock:
Click to expand...

It's a tricky bugger to resize but you need to bend the the little tabs apart. If that makes sense?


----------



## Jessincka

Trying a chunky orange stitch for the newly arrived SE90


----------



## chris.ph

Nice match on the second hand and the stitching


----------



## Jessincka

chris.ph said:


> Nice match on the second hand and the stitching


Why thank you... :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Yes, same here, well done with the choice.  Looks like some carbon effect going on there.


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Yes, same here, well done with the choice.  Looks like some carbon effect going on there.


Yes from Weston Watch Straps described as "Massive black carbon fibre leather strap with orange stitching". quite pleased with it, although needed a jiggle to get it supple.... 

As an aside managed to wrestle unnotched one of the Darlena Rustic straps (22mm) onto a 18mm lug Vostok, they are nice straps and very supple without any jiggling(!); looks better than any of my efforts to notch a bigger strap down.


----------



## luckywatch

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, same here, well done with the choice.  Looks like some carbon effect going on there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes from Weston Watch Straps described as "Massive black carbon fibre leather strap with orange stitching". quite pleased with it, although needed a jiggle to get it supple....
> 
> As an aside managed to wrestle unnotched one of the Darlena Rustic straps (22mm) onto a 18mm lug Vostok, they are nice straps and very supple without any jiggling(!); looks better than any of my efforts to notch a bigger strap down.
Click to expand...

 Any pictures?


----------



## Trigger

I've just been ploughing through a worldwide Ebay search for hand made and exotic straps. The variety is huge and excellent. Much more choice than a UK Ebay search. I could literally spend about Â£500 on straps right now if I could spare the cash.


----------



## luckywatch

I pinched this shot of WUS. I got a thing about the Maratac straps. Look at this on a classic 3133 Rusky. :russian:


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> I pinched this shot of WUS. I got a thing about the Maratac straps. Look at this on a classic 3133 Rusky. :russian:


Looks great.

Never tried one on the Sturmy, but I also really like the Maratacs. Soft and very comfortable. Look great too, obvs. But... for the less chunky amongst us (OK, skinny-wristed







), they're a bit long. Quick tip: Panatime have some which are identical, but slightly shorter... :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Tonight is preview night for you especially invited guests. I think Pav has posted it. I will let you see more when it arrives. This has been specially commissioned by a strap Guru. :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

Scott you tease

Here is my new to me Pav strap , just need a watch to put it on


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> Tonight is preview night for you especially invited guests. I think Pav has posted it. I will let you see more when it arrives. This has been specially commissioned by a strap Guru. :lol:


mmmmm, i wonder if its on pavs blog :tongue2: :tongue2: i shant tell scott, i dont want to steal your thunder  

and that is very nice mcb :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is preview night for you especially invited guests. I think Pav has posted it. I will let you see more when it arrives. This has been specially commissioned by a strap Guru. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm, i wonder if its on pavs blog :tongue2: :tongue2: i shant tell scott, i dont want to steal your thunder
> 
> and that is very nice mcb :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Pav is a professional and he knows when someone commissions a one off, that the customer has total ownership of the product and exclusive rights to any images. :yahoo: :yahoo: If I stay here for much longer I think the 710 might hit me.


----------



## chris.ph

how come my zlatoust strap is on his blog then :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> how come my zlatoust strap is on his blog then :tongue2: :tongue2:


 Your not a VIP. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## chris.ph

i am a viw :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> Tonight is preview night for you especially invited guests. I think Pav has posted it. I will let you see more when it arrives. This has been specially commissioned by a strap Guru. :lol:


 Its just arrived!!!


----------



## mcb2007

Can't wait to see what shirt goes with it. Sorry watch is what I meant


----------



## luckywatch

Here we go then. I wanted something unique so I asked Pav to make me a one off for an 18mm Vostok. Basically any Komandirskie. Itâ€™s not perfect but then neither are old Russian watches.

It has an agricultural look/feel to it that IMO suits a Komandirskie. :russian:


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## chris.ph

he has spelt vostok wrong :tongue2: :tongue2: you will have to give it to me to dipose of for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Trying it out on a 2209. :russian:


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## mcb2007

any good got the stud on it near buckle. 330652365852


----------



## luckywatch

Looks authentic but the vinyl word crops up so that puts me off a bit. RLT do some good ones.


----------



## mcb2007

The vinyl coating Is it only on the snake skin textured one , that's how it reads to me


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> The vinyl coating Is it only on the snake skin textured one , that's how it reads to me


 Just had another look. You might be right. Try one. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Something a bit different and its worth having a look round the shop if you like bunds. :yes:

181352907980


----------



## mcb2007

What's the opinion on this mesh or leather ,I'm not sure


----------



## luckywatch

The RR is a busy dial so I would say mesh. Thatâ€™s not to say the leather is not a cracking looking strap. :yes:


----------



## bridgeman

Leather


----------



## chris.ph

anything YOU think suits it, just look at scotts choices :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> anything YOU think suits it, just look at scotts choices :thumbup: :thumbup:


You keep this up and I will tell Kutusov and he will tell mach and then *KAPUT*. :russian:


----------



## mcb2007

Had to agree with him and it's back on the mesh , he is wise beyond his years


----------



## luckywatch

Well despite getting 3 straps with my new Wostok Chrono Tank I canâ€™t get on with any of them. I just ordered an all black Russian military bund. Got the nice traditional metal keeper and button. Will post some pictures when it comes in a couple of weeks.

Just got to work on the 710 now for a black Strela 1250.


----------



## chris.ph

Good grief, Scott is listening to my strap advice lol


----------



## luckywatch

Just got back from a couple of days in Brighton on business. Beautiful weather and the sights (nudge nudge wink wink) were tremendous. They got a Rolex AD down there. I have never seen one in the flesh so was curious. I have always thought they would be blingy and big and brash but I have been educated. Looked at various models. Top kit, thatâ€™s all I can say. Maybe one day.

Now a new strap for the Tank just arrived. Proper Russian bund with a button and a metal keeper. Here are a few pictures. Cheers Scott.

PS. Brighton is bloody good for a night out.

PPS. Seem to be having trouble with the pictures.


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## chris.ph

Very nice mate


----------



## luckywatch

Just borrowed this of one of my Chinese chaps. I do like the one Kutusov suggested from Timefactors but this has a metal keeper and I got a thing about them. You like?


----------



## mcb2007

I do like the strap , but that watch is great . Have you seen these straps










If so are they any good


----------



## mcb2007

Â£5.55 for these


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> I do like the strap , but that watch is great . Have you seen these straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so are they any good


 New to me that one. Where from?


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the strap , but that watch is great . Have you seen these straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so are they any good
> 
> 
> 
> New to me that one. Where from?
Click to expand...

Pm to you


----------



## luckywatch

Thatâ€™s a proper tropic. 20 mm so too wide for my 3133. I donâ€™t know how you do it. Thatâ€™s a really nice strap. I will have to keep a link to the dealer. Cheers Scott. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

You could cut these to fit , a bit different ish


----------



## mcb2007

How about this weird one


----------



## luckywatch

I like the weird one but but two watches at a time?


----------



## chris.ph

i will report back on it, ive just bought one








artytime: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Some new straps from Timefactors.





































Kutusov adjust your screen. :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## mcb2007

What strap on the 710 any recommends


----------



## chris.ph

i like that one :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> i like that one :thumbup:


 Same here. :yes:


----------



## ProperTidy

I'm looking for a bracelet for the 1967. Rubber strap is good but looks better on steel I think.

Anybody got any good suggestions?


----------



## Draygo

ProperTidy said:


> I'm looking for a bracelet for the 1967. Rubber strap is good but looks better on steel I think.
> 
> Anybody got any good suggestions?


Mesh is the way to go. Downside is that you have to do a little bit of filing on the last row of links because of the case shape. Try a search on the forum - Kutusov posted a bit of a photo tutorial, which worked for me!


----------



## Draygo

Double post. Tapatalk: aargh.


----------



## ProperTidy

Looks good on mesh - filing it down though, big step for me! I've only advanced as far as fitting straps and rubbing toothpaste on acrylic


----------



## Caller.

Just got this -










To replace this -










And this -










New buckle courtesy of Its Alive Jim.

This was to be my 1st attempt at a strap change. Let's just say it didn't quite work out! Off to my friendly local AD tomorrow who have kindly offered to change the strap and buckle for gratis!


----------



## luckywatch

That looks a good choice. They got loads of tutorials on utube for the strap changes. :thumbup:


----------



## Caller.

luckywatch said:


> That looks a good choice. They got loads of tutorials on utube for the strap changes. :thumbup:


I know - and I'll get there in the end! For the replacement strap, I really just went for something similar in colour to the olive green NATO the watch also comes with, which colour wise, does look good on the watch.


----------



## Draygo

Caller said:


> Just got this -


:thumbup: Good call. You can't beat an HR Cordura....!


----------



## mcb2007

Chunky bunds and who the hell is brave enough for the bottom one lol


----------



## mcb2007

Go on be brave


----------



## luckywatch

Should we have a bondage thread! :tease: :tease:


----------



## mcb2007

What you think


----------



## luckywatch

Not sure, I got a couple of those 2209â€™s, I think. Need more pics. Whatâ€™s it look like from the back?


----------



## mcb2007

Wad ya mean not sure it cost me an arm and a leg ,plus all the custom work to make it fit . It was worst than mesh on a 67 .


----------



## mcb2007

There you go Scott


----------



## luckywatch

I like it. Now when do we get the tutorial? :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Help required for an incoming, sensible suggestions if possible please. Black dial, silver indices and a little white. 18mm, canvas and 2 pieces. I found a couple of black straps but was just wondering has anyone got any better ideas. I was hoping for a black 2 piece with a white stripe but I canâ€™t find one.


----------



## mcb2007

Black and white


----------



## luckywatch

Where is picture 4 from?


----------



## mcb2007

Band fever loads off good stuff. 310899113039


----------



## mcb2007




----------



## luckywatch

Cheers.


----------



## mcb2007

Thanks to AVO on the pay it forward a bit of Lizard. The colour makes me want to skip round in me knickers lol


----------



## luckywatch

1. Never knew you had a Shanghai. Must have missed your post. Very nice. :thumbup:

2. The 710 has asked for a picture of you in those knickers. :russian: Doesnâ€™t have to be skipping. Could just be seated.


----------



## mcb2007

Tooooooo busy to sit down this will have to suffice


----------



## luckywatch

:jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## mcb2007

Neptune on mesh what do you think before










After


----------



## luckywatch

Looks cool on the mesh.  Did you cut that to fit? Not sure about the bezel.


----------



## Draygo

^ Blimey, that's clever! We'll played that man.


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Looks cool on the mesh.  Did you cut that to fit? Not sure about the bezel.


Cut to fit ain't I the cutting king lol, what's up with the bezel it's a change from the dotted one


----------



## chris.ph

i like it :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool on the mesh.  Did you cut that to fit? Not sure about the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to fit ain't I the cutting king lol, what's up with the bezel it's a change from the dotted one
Click to expand...

 You made a neat job of the strap. The new bezel is better than the dots. I was just thinking what it would look like with a plain bezel. If you post me the watch I will try some different bezels and will let you know how I get on. :yes:

Whilst on the strap thread, Watchgecko has a new range of nylon 2 pieces in. Traditional colours, blue, green and black. Polished metalwork and they look well made. Â£6.95 delivered.


----------



## luckywatch

:thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

its to warm for that bloody hat scott :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> its to warm for that bloody hat scott :tongue2:


 I know mate had to take the shirt off till later as I am always too bloody hot. :sweatdrop:


----------



## mcb2007

Searched high and low for a strap for the 67 this is the nearest I could find similar to the original one and it won't chuffin fit . But it goes on the standard case 090. Anyone seen one for sale .


----------



## luckywatch

The 67 is notoriously difficult to fit. I will keep a look out. That looks cool on the 90 case.


----------



## craftvn

great work


----------



## luckywatch

Trying out an expandable on a Ministry case. Itâ€™s not for this watch but one I have on order from Meranom. I think the expandables suit the Vostokâ€™s. This has 22 lugs and the strap is a 20 that expands. They make these to fit so I ordered a 6.5â€™â€™ strap to go on the 1.5â€™â€™ case. I have an 8â€™â€™ wrist so I got the perfect fit.


----------



## Lampoc

I actually like that one Scott, which I think is a first for one of your straps!


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> I actually like that one Scott, which I think is a first for one of your straps!


 Cheers, all I need now is the OK from the good Doctor.....................................


----------



## mcb2007

Looks good what's it like on the wrist , comfy or a potential hair puller


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Looks good what's it like on the wrist , comfy or a potential hair puller


 No hair pulling. Its just right................................


----------



## chris.ph

have you been shaving your arms again scott :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

I have worn my new Amphibia everyday on the NATO since I got it from Rob but I cant bond with it. Just switched to a 1st generation thick rubber *SE* job from Meranom. Happy now. I thought the NATO looked good but was too uncomfortable. Sorry about the picture, loosing the light and snowing...........


----------



## chris.ph

so its only in the summer you wear the day glo straps then mate :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> so its only in the summer you wear the day glo straps then mate :tongue2:


 I will add you name to the list with Kutusov when I write to Vladimir next. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

good, he will love my collection of vostoks on natos


----------



## bowie

does anybody have a link to buy a 19 mm black bund type strap for a strella please.


----------



## luckywatch

281555387078

If you like brown......................


----------



## bowie

Thanks but I need black.is it easy to cut a bit from a 20mm?


----------



## luckywatch

bowie said:


> Thanks but I need black.is it easy to cut a bit from a 20mm?


 Easy shave with a very sharp blade. You will need a bund that uses the spring bars of course........... :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

OK so I ordered this on December 1st and I got an email today saying it is leaving Moscow. I have an eye for colour and I want this to stand out so I have ordered a strap from Obris Morgan. Well what do we think, another hit or miss?


----------



## chris.ph

I'm not saying anything yet lol


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Well what do we think, another hit or miss?


I think it all depends on the shirt you'll be wearing with it....


----------



## mrbarry

Agreed. That blue strap would be ok with VERY long sleeves :lol:

I like the steel it's on at the moment a lot! Very clean and effective.

All IMHO of cause.


----------



## mcb2007

Don't listen to them Scott , it will blend with the yacht and complete the whole package.


----------



## mcb2007

Bought this for mine ,then cancelled the watch . Muppet


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Don't listen to them Scott , it will blend with the yacht and complete the whole package.


 You are gifted like me with true vision.  Hopefully no more than 10 days to wait.


----------



## luckywatch

Obris Morgan arrived today. More pictures in a moment. Just need a minute to subdue the 710.


----------



## luckywatch

:thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## chris.ph

tidy mate :thumbup: :thumbup: for a change :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

Wooooooooh my eyes my eyes. Lol

Good choice looks a decent strap so it does


----------



## badgersdad

Oh my word.


----------



## Robrado974

Could i ask you gents for suggestions on what strap would be best suited for my Ruhla please . At the moment it has a black leather strap .



Kind regards

Rob


----------



## luckywatch

Do you like it on black leather?


----------



## Lampoc

I reckon it would look quite nice on a mesh bracelet.


----------



## luckywatch

I was thinking mesh or maybe some black rubber.


----------



## Robrado974

Thanks for the replies , i like the leather ,but also , i like the metal ones . What would it have come with originaly , does anybody know .Thanks again .

Rob .

Edit i should get a better pic up really ,it looks so much better now its had a clean .


----------



## Lampoc

Robrado974 said:


> What would it have come with originaly , does anybody know .


From a 1977 Ruhla catalogue - looks like it came on both rubber and a dodgy East German bracelet:


----------



## Robrado974

Thank you Lampoc .


----------



## luckywatch

Interesting strap that I wanted to share with you...............................


----------



## Nigelp

luckywatch said:


> Interesting strap that I wanted to share with you...............................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: what strap


----------



## mcb2007

Looks like she bites her nails


----------



## slowprop

I just got this 22mm Nato from Timefactors. It's nice quality. I really tried to like the metal bracelet that came with my 090 but in the end I got fed up with the hairs getting pulled out of my arm. I even got it caught in my beard. Anyway this new one is pretty comfortable.


----------



## Lampoc

NATO - NOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## slowprop

OK let's call it a Warsaw Pact instead.


----------



## Iceblue

luckywatch said:


> Obris Morgan arrived today. More pictures in a moment. Just need a minute to subdue the 710.


Hate to say it lucky but just bought the same strap in yellow lol


----------



## luckywatch

You have great taste Andy.......................


----------



## Iceblue

Or do we both have bad taste lol


----------



## luckywatch

Iceblue said:


> Or do we both have bad taste lol


Don't encourage them mate.......................................... :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

OK, she has chosen so I have moved over to the strap thread. I had to give up a mesh from one of my Meranom SE'S.


----------



## Miterant

Just made this for a Vostok,

Russian theme strap.


----------



## luckywatch

Miterant said:


> Just made this for a Vostok,
> 
> Russian theme strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it for me?


----------



## Miterant

luckywatch said:


> Miterant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made this for a Vostok,
> 
> Russian theme strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it for me?
Click to expand...

 Looks like somebody else has a similar taste. :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch

Miterant said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miterant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made this for a Vostok,
> 
> Russian theme strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like somebody else has a similar taste. :biggrin:
Click to expand...

 That is really cool..................


----------



## slowprop

luckywatch said:


> Miterant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miterant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made this for a Vostok,
> 
> Russian theme strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like somebody else has a similar taste. :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is really cool..................
Click to expand...

 Nice work I like that


----------



## ProperTidy

Lovely.

Had forgot about this thread. Pav knocked me up a couple of straps recently too:





Regret waiting so long to try them out!

Also loving this atm:


----------



## luckywatch

Liking that blue rubber on the Okeah................ :biggrin:


----------



## ProperTidy

luckywatch said:


> Liking that blue rubber on the Okeah................ :biggrin:


Oh god - I love it lucky but think you've just given it the kiss of death :wink:


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liking that blue rubber on the Okeah................ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god - I love it lucky but think you've just given it the kiss of death :wink:
Click to expand...

 You have given me an idea for an owners club.................... :biggrin:


----------



## chris.ph

what a 3133 club or an outlandish strap club artytime:


----------



## luckywatch

Just trying out the 120 SE on some Perlon.



















For those of you that are fashion conscious I have teamed it with a NOS Belgian army jacket circa 1985.


----------



## federico.85

It is very good looking!


----------



## mcb2007

Where do you get your perlon straps from , I've seen a few that look a bit loose on the weave , that looks good is it a eulit . What decent makes are knocking around .


----------



## luckywatch

Not an eulit. It might be one of Roy's as I have bought them in the past. I also use a Dutch firm. Try this* Allesvoorhorloges.nl*

I got a 22 in black but with a gold buckle. You can have it if you like*. FOC..................* :thumbsup:

Just noticed you are only a Moonphase. Might have to charge you........................ :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007

You are taking advantage because I'm a newbie I can see that now ,I need to get my post count up. :watch: take a while though .

just been on that site for some reason it wouldn't let me put stuff in the basket and the asked me how I want to pay ? Sounds doubledutch to me :biggrin:

id like to accept the kind offer but I'm not called FOC , but I have been told to do it on several occasions think it had an OFF on the end though. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> You are taking advantage because I'm a newbie I can see that now ,I need to get my post count up. :watch: take a while though .
> 
> just been on that site for some reason it wouldn't let me put stuff in the basket and the asked me how I want to pay ? Sounds doubledutch to me :biggrin:
> 
> id like to accept the kind offer but I'm not called FOC , but I have been told to do it on several occasions think it had an OFF on the end though. :thumbsup:


Just PM me mate and I will post it......... :biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007

Your box is full I think


----------



## Lampoc

fnarr


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are taking advantage because I'm a newbie I can see that now ,I need to get my post count up. :watch: take a while though .
> 
> just been on that site for some reason it wouldn't let me put stuff in the basket and the asked me how I want to pay ? Sounds doubledutch to me :biggrin:
> 
> id like to accept the kind offer but I'm not called FOC , but I have been told to do it on several occasions think it had an OFF on the end though. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just PM me mate and I will post it......... :biggrin:
Click to expand...

On its way.


----------



## mcb2007

Thank you very glad, you are a scholar and a gent :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph

you do know your talking about to scot mate lol


----------



## luckywatch

Take no notice Rob, he is just jealous........................... :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007

Green eyed monster is a terrible thing ( Mac that's not a watch )


----------



## luckywatch

An appreciation of Vostok straps.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/appreciation-vostok-straps-907171.html

*RLT* gets a mention on the last page................... :biggrin:


----------

